# Taking Budgies To Avian Vet [Please Reply Advice needed]



## BudgieFriends (May 9, 2015)

Hi everyone. I made an appointment for two of my budgies. One seems sick because he has a runny nose and his poop at times can be watery. It cost 120$ for each budgie. I have my own job so that is fine for me but if i told my parents it was 120$ for each budgie they would freak out. Since I know already my second budgie is going to need medicine for whatever he has how much do you think would be the highest price for receiving avian medicine for the bird? I have a feeling the price is going to kill me even more. DX


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

I'm sorry to hear your budgie is ill and I'm very pleased you are taking both in for an exam by your Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis.

Unfortunately, there is no way to know for certain what the cost of the medication will be since we don't know what will be prescribed for your birds.

If your Avian Vet prescribes an antibiotic to be administered orally twice a day for two weeks, my best guess is the cost would be no more than a maximum of $50.00 for medication to treat both budgies.

Please give us an update on your budgies' condition after they've had their vet appointment.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgies and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/55420-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html 
Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to talk budgies. Sorry to hear your bird's are ill but I must commend you for getting them to the vet right away, good job. The cost will surely depend on how much testing the vet feel's he/she needs to determine what they have. My avian vet actually gives a discount/combines cost of certain thing's when you take in more than one. Please keep us posted on what you find out, and let me encourage you to start hanging out here, and taking in the info available. Since being here and learning the thing's I have learned, my budgies have stayed wonderfully healthy....


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Welcome to TB! :wave: It's great to have you with us and I'm glad you're able to take your budgie to the vet ASAP. I hope they feel better soon! :fingerx:
Please keep us posted, we're hoping for the best for your little ones and it's great to have you with us! 
Feel free to ask about any questions you may have and I hope to see some pictures soon


----------



## BudgieFriends (May 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I will do the best I can for my budgies and will keep you posted on what happens. I don't have much money on me so it will be kind of difficult for me but I will see what i can do. :/ I would hate to only take one and have the other left out. I don't have it in me to do that. I love them both.Also, I read some of the stuff around here before and found it helpful. But I wish I had found out many more stuff about budgies sooner.^^


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello it is always worrying when our babies are sick, I hope the vet visit gives you some good results. Also it is never too late to start reading and asking questions regarding your budgies health and wellbeing. This forum is the place where you can find out many answers hopefully in the future. We are always happy to help. In saying this though nothing can compensate for a avian vets advice and treatment.


----------

